# BCB - Bowen Coking Coal



## System (14 March 2011)

Cabral Resources Limited (CBS) was formerly known as RIMCapital Limited (RMC).

http://www.cabralresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (5 April 2013)

MC - $7.5m
SP - 3c
Shares - 260m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $6m

*SINCORÃ AREA - HIGH GRADE DSO HEMATITE SIGNATURE EXPANDING*
HIGHLIGHTS
● Cabral exploration team have identified new high grade DSO hematite iron occurrences
● New surface sample assay results confirm high grade hematite iron mineralization (+65% Fe) with very low contaminants
● These new high grade hematite occurrences are approximately 2.0 to 2.5 km southeast from those previously announced in the southern portion of the SincorÃ¡ Area
● Assays pending on other zones of iron rich Canga and Laterite identified both north and south from first iron occurrences
● Exploration efforts continue with assessment programme in order to systematically evaluate the vast SincorÃ¡ Area ground holding

*PROSPECTIVE HIGH GRADE DSO HEMATITE AREA IDENTIFIED AND SECURED BY CABRAL’S EXPLORATION EFFORTS*
HIGHLIGHTS
● Cabral has identified and pegged a broad prospective area located 90km NW of Brumado Town, in Bahia State, Brazil 
● The SincorÃ¡ Area of mineral tenements has significant high grade DSO hematite iron ore occurrences 
● Initial surface sample assay results confirm high grade hematite iron mineralization (+65% Fe) with very low contaminants
● Cabral’s exploration team has set an immediate assessment programme in order to systematically evaluate the entire ground holding
● It covers a vast area of over 931 km² and a low acquisition cost of A$55,000 adds significant and immediate value for Cabral shareholders
● The SincorÃ¡ Area enjoys a privileged location to critical infrastructure with the existing and operating FCA rail line passing inside of the SincorÃ¡ Area and the new FIOL rail line scheduled to be located just 30 km away 
● Logistics permit potential dual international export routes through either the existing Port of Aratu or the proposed Port Sul development
● The acquisition perfectly matches Cabral’s exploration focus towards low capital intensive, early cash flow high grade DSO hematite and itabirite orebodies

Not a bad little set up for CBS. Number of shares on issue is at the high end of the number I like to see, but option issues are virtually zero. Good MC:Cash ratio and having a project containing DSO in a reputable iron ore producing country like Brazil could lead to plenty of upside for the CBS share price.


----------



## System (13 September 2017)

On September 11th, 2017, Cabral Resources Limited (CBS) changed its name and ASX code to Bowen Coking Coal Limited (BCB).


----------



## rederob (7 July 2019)

As I mentioned this company elsewhere today, I thought this might put into perspective as to why.
Recent price momentum has been driven by industry insiders buying in big volumes.  Several of these insiders were responsible for getting Stanmore Coal back in play when it was purchased for one cent (the entire company, and not the share price), several years ago.
The company's coal industry background is impressive.
I do not own any shares in this company, but will put a bid on some for around 3 cents.


----------



## qldfrog (13 August 2021)

am I the only one to have enjoyed that one, based on coal facts not narratives:
7.5c end of july, yesterday 18.5 max closing at 15c, that is a bloody good result


----------



## greggles (17 August 2021)

qldfrog said:


> am I the only one to have enjoyed that one, based on coal facts not narratives:
> 7.5c end of july, yesterday 18.5 max closing at 15c, that is a bloody good result




Looks like a good deal for BCB. Quality coal assets at a low upfront price. Management is looking to get the projects into production quickly.


----------



## Muddy71 (17 August 2021)

greggles said:


> Looks like a good deal for BCB. Quality coal assets at a low upfront price. Management is looking to get the projects into production quickly.
> 
> View attachment 129148




Seemed like a good deal for NHC at the time of acquiring Burton as well but with a massive rehabilitation bill and management overlooking the fact port space is an important part of running a coal mine, NHC never got the project running...
Considering the mine is 25 years old and all the "easy" coal already mined, Prep plant upgrades needed, some caution is warranted.
Hopefully BCB can get the project up and running!! Spent some time at Burton so have a bit of a soft spot for the place...


----------



## greggles (18 August 2021)

Muddy71 said:


> Seemed like a good deal for NHC at the time of acquiring Burton as well but with a massive rehabilitation bill and management overlooking the fact port space is an important part of running a coal mine, NHC never got the project running...
> Considering the mine is 25 years old and all the "easy" coal already mined, Prep plant upgrades needed, some caution is warranted.
> Hopefully BCB can get the project up and running!! Spent some time at Burton so have a bit of a soft spot for the place...




It will be a challenge for sure, but I think BCB got a good deal on it and now that they have acquired it they will make getting it into production a priority. This will be a big test for management. The rewards are there if they can progress the project through to production, but only time will tell if they can do so successfully and within budget.


----------



## ASXbets (6 May 2022)

BCB are holding firm around 30c 

Good updates with mining and contractors mobilised, Funding secured first coal sales expected this quarter from bluff, other mines to recommence within 12-18months progressively to reach a total of +5Mtpa. 

The board and major share holders is what gets me excited though...Matt Latimore 14% holding (QLD Coal King), Nick Jorss (SMR founder and spearheaded them to current position). 

Firm hold for me, should see $1-2 within 12months?


----------

